# Is the ps3 3d display here?



## Confused_user (Jul 1, 2012)

As the heading states, is that monitor in Indian market yet? If it is, where can I get one? 
And, by the way, how frequent is ps3's frimware updates, and how big they usually are?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 20, 2012)

PS3 firmware updates happens like once three months or something.. Updates would be approx 300-500 mb range.. But they are painfully slow! As everyone would be downloading them simultaneously.. If you can skip the urge and download next day it would be much faster.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 21, 2012)

Not yet buddy. It's not expected to be launched in India sorry  Only for USA, Europe and certain Asian markets like Japan and Hong Kong.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you be a little more specific???


----------

